

Why develpoers spend tons of time working on open source projects - Enindu
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-developers-contribute-to-open-source-projects-2015-6?utm_source=mobilesrepublic&utm_medium=referral&utm_term=mobilesrepublic

======
MichaelCrawford
I wrote a couple nifty After Dark screensavers back in the day, as well as a
test harness that made it easier to debug them. I released the source code for
all of them.

My former employer, Dave Johnson of Working Software, repeatedly urged me not
to write any software that I was not paid to write.

I wrote those screensavers, and gave them away because I enjoyed the
experience.

I still have a shareware CD from Japan, its shrinkwrap unopened, that came
with a cover letter that said "Dear Great Soft-Maker".

That one letter made it all worthwhile.

